# Sony Cybershot DSC-HX9V vs Nikon D60



## Jubbs (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, I'm not a photography pro, I am pretty much a casual.  I love shooting photos for my college clubs and going to conventions and doing shoots there.  For the past two years I have had a Nikon D60.  I feel like it is time to upgrade, but to be honest, I am kind of cheap.  My local pawn shop says that they would by my Nikon D60 for $300 (More than what I bought for...$260) and they have Sony Cybershot DSC-HX9V.  Looks like a nice camera it is pretty mint.  They are selling the sony for like $265 so this is something I am really interested in.

My question is how is the camera, I have seen mixed reviews but overall it is a 4 out of 5 camera.  They say its a little sluggish and stuff but honestly will I notice it?  So i guess this is a question of Nikon d60 vs Sony Cybershot DSC-HX9V, and also how the Sony camera is in general.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 5, 2012)

Going from a DSLR to a point and shoot is not an upgrade :S 
I'm confused.


----------



## Jubbs (Jan 5, 2012)

Its an upgrade for me.  I dont need a professional DSLR.  Also the D60 is old.  I find it hard to believe that just because the camera is not a DSLR it is not better than a 4 year old camera.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 5, 2012)

Well what do you need to upgrade it for? What is it limiting you from doing?


----------



## skieur (Jan 7, 2012)

The Sony HX9V is typical of some point and shoot cameras but better than most.  It has a 16X zoom from roughly 24mm to 400mm depending on the mode you use, which makes it a very flexible pocket camera.  It has excellent image quality at 16 megapixels at ISO 100.  Most pocket cameras have picture noise in low light situations but this camera does better using twilight mode.  Autofocus is excellent and it has better burst speed than most cameras at this level too.  In camera panorama shots at 49 megapixels are great to experiment with, if you are travelling or want to get a large group of people in a shot.  High dynamic range and in camera HDR open up more possibilities than with other pocket cameras as well.

So, it is a good, useful camera to meet your needs.  I may buy one, just because a good, small pocket camera can come in handy in some photographic situations.

skieur


----------



## Crollo (Jan 8, 2012)

Jubbs said:


> I find it hard to believe that just because the camera is not a DSLR it is not better than a 4 year old camera.


What dictates the quality of a camera is what _you_ need. Do you care about low light performance? Interchangable lenses? I don't imagine you do, so go for it.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 8, 2012)

Crollo said:


> Jubbs said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hard to believe that just because the camera is not a DSLR it is not better than a 4 year old camera.
> ...



Wow, rant much? Despise, really? That's a little strong isn't it?


----------



## Crollo (Jan 8, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > Jubbs said:
> ...



 I'm sorry if you don't share my opinion, but I personally despise people who buy things just because they're expensive, not bothering to learn how to use their costly investment.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't understand what you mean by take money from others? He said he liked taking pics for college clubs be he didn't say that he was funded by them.


----------



## Crollo (Jan 8, 2012)

I mean taking money from some source to actually buy the expensive equipment to begin with. Be it an employer, parents, or friends.
Even if the camera was donated free it's all the same, accepting a expensive piece of camera and then not learning to use it to it's fullest is illogical, then buying a different camera thinking your current one isn't good simply because you didn't use it properly is even more illogical...?


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess I can understand not wanting people to be wasteful but if the money came from working a job than he earned it and should be allowed to do whatever he wants with it. Assuming he just ran out and threw wads of cash at someone and demanded an "expensive camera" is a bit presumptuous though. You don't have to be an expert in photo equipment to buy a camera and when it comes to electronics things usually become obsolete very quickly. He just made the assumption the newer tech would be better. I just don't think its a good idea to throw so much anger and hatred at the guy without knowing any details.


----------



## Crollo (Jan 8, 2012)

My problem isn't that he bought it, I have no problem with beginners buying good equipment, it's people buying good equipment and not learning to use it. And again, for the millionth time, as a result of not learning to use it properly, they think they need a 'better' camera. There isn't much 'details' to know. Had he\she just simply learned to use the equipment properly he\she would not be thinking they'd need a better camera.

You're right though, I did overreact and I apologize. I've edited out all the crap and hopefully it'll prove useful instead.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2012)

Jubbs said:


> Its an upgrade for me.  I dont need a professional DSLR.  Also the D60 is old.  I find it hard to believe that just because the camera is not a DSLR it is not better than a 4 year old camera.



Well, sometimes it is difficult to understand that a four year-old Nikon D-SLR is actually a better picture-maker because it has a massively larger and more-expensive SENSOR in it than a pawnshop Sony. The Sony's image sensor is about the size of your pinky finger's nail; very,very small. The idea that even a two-hour-old small P&S is not as good a picture maker as a Nikon D60 might be difficult to grasp, perhaps due to the megapixel count difference, or perhaps due to your youth and inexperience with "old" products that might be one-fifth as old as you yourself are...basically like most college kids, following the adage that, "if it's old, it must be crap, and if it's new, it must be great!"

One thing you'll probably learn as you gain more experience is that many times something "old", or "older" can actually be better than something "new" or "newer". If you want a better camera than a four year-old Nikon d-slr, you will need to better it with another d-slr...not some P&S pocket camera...why not buy the Sony and try it?


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 8, 2012)

nvm


----------

